# If conjoined twins only have one dick is jerking off considered incest



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 14, 2017)

This deep thought was brought to you by disgraced former kiwi @Flamesoul the Diabolical


----------



## Mysterious Capitalist (Sep 14, 2017)

It depends on who feels it and who is controlling the hand. It's gross either way.


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 14, 2017)

What if i cloned myself and then stitched myself to the clone, then we both grabbed are dicks and gave em a good wank


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Sep 14, 2017)

Yeah but two guys can't have babies so ethically speaking incest is fine.


----------



## WW 635 (Sep 14, 2017)

Aquinas said:


> What if i cloned myself and then stitched myself to the clone, then we both grabbed are dicks and gave em a good wank


You would win the award for most complicated masturbation technique ever. I think that might get you an achievement trophy here


----------



## Aquinas (Sep 14, 2017)

Hmmm


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes it's incest.


----------



## Dirty Bird (Sep 14, 2017)

Reminds me of those girls joined at the rubcage, where one of them got married/engaged. If that one has sex with her husband, is that also incest/group sex/homosexual sex?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes it is. Why, did you meet some/one/them on Tinder?


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (Sep 14, 2017)

It's selfcest.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Sep 15, 2017)

Well first of all who gets to claim the dick? Like is it more on one side or the other? Or is it dead center right in the middle of the body? And say one of them starts wacking off, do they both feel it? Or say something like a freak accident happens and one of them dies. Does half the dick die too? I might be thinking waaaay too much into this. As far as incest goes I don't think it is because they are required to share it. And that's another thing. Say one of them wants to fuck some girl, but the other one doesn't. Would that be considered rape?
(Omg what if one was straight and other was gay and could only nut in an asshole?)


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Sep 15, 2017)

Meat_Puppet said:


> Well first of all who gets to claim the dick? Like is it more on one side or the other? Or is it dead center right in the middle of the body? And say one of them starts wacking off, do they both feel it? Or say something like a freak accident happens and one of them dies. Does half the dick die too? I might be thinking waaaay too much into this. As far as incest goes I don't think it is because they are required to share it. And that's another thing. Say one of them wants to fuck some girl, but the other one doesn't. Would that be considered rape?
> (Omg what if one was straight and other was gay and could only nut in an asshole?)


@mods I found the @Flamesoul the Diabolical sock


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 17, 2017)

Now we're asking real questions
Its not incest since no real sex is involved


----------



## Funnybone (Sep 18, 2017)

as long as cum doesn't touch where the other twin begins, it's a perfectly natural and even beautiful love making ritual


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 18, 2017)

If you fuck a conjoined twin, does it count as a threesome?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 18, 2017)

So is it pedophilia/zoophilia if I get turned on by thinking about my two gay cat OCs meeting each other as teenagers and fucking each other?

Or is that normal?


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 18, 2017)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> So is it pedophilia/zoophilia if I get turned on by thinking about my two gay cat OCs meeting each other as teenagers and fucking each other?
> 
> Or is that normal?



It's definitely both pedophilia and zoophilia and you're definitely like, a furry and shit.

Sorry.  Not remotely normal.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's definitely both pedophilia and zoophilia and you're definitely like, a furry and shit.
> 
> Sorry.  Not remotely normal.



Why did you even let me move out dad if you were just going to stalk me on this forum?


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Sep 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's definitely both pedophilia and zoophilia and you're definitely like, a furry and shit.
> 
> Sorry.  Not remotely normal.


You just don't know what true beauty is


----------



## nad7155 (Sep 18, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> This deep thought was brought to you by disgraced former kiwi



Have you pestered Kengle again by calling him at home?

You really should.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

What if the conjoining like this


----------

